# Connection wifi impossible avec apple tv



## YAN42 (10 Février 2013)

Bonjour
je n arrive pas a connecteur mon apple tv en wifi.ca fonctionne par cable ethernet mais pas en wifi.j ai une live box sagem tout mon materiel est a proximite.
Est ce que le mot de passe d acces au reseau est bien la serie de lettre et chiffre de 26 caracteres qui correspont a la cle de securite wifi ?
Je l ai tape avec et sans espace en faisant bien attention de ne pas me tromper et rien ne va.A signaler que l apple tv m affiche bien mon no de livebox je tappe mon mot de passe d acces ensuite envoyer et la rien appletv non connecte.
Merci je suis nouveau sur le forum.bonne journee a tous.


----------



## Lauange (11 Février 2013)

Bjr, si ta une Lb sagem, tu dois avoir un bouton d'association. Pour ta clé, les lettres sont en majuscules chez Orange.


----------



## YAN42 (11 Février 2013)

BONJOUR

POUR MA PREMIERE VISITE J AI DE LA CHANCE.TU M AS SAUVE.
SI TU ETAIS A COTE JE TE PAYERAIS VOLONTIE L APPERO.
J AI PASSE UNE JOURNEE ENTIERE A TROUVER UN SOLUTION.
MERCI ENCORE


----------



## Lauange (11 Février 2013)

Cool


----------

